# i pierced my septum



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2007)

with a safety pin because i have too much time on my hands.


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

With a safety pin?? Geezuz that must have hurt!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 6, 2007)

wish i had the balls to do that lol...looks liek you did a really good job for doing it on your own! how does it feel?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 6, 2007)

omg.....how did you do it? Just stick it thru?


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 6, 2007)

whoa -- you are a gutsy girl.  awesome!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 6, 2007)

:what: *With a safety pin? Ouch!!!!!! How did you manage to do that?!?*


----------



## Raerae (Jul 6, 2007)

Heh... I don't recommend doing self piercings...  At least you got yours to take the ring after LOL.

I did my bellybutton with a pin b4 i got it professionally pierced, and it was the worst mistake I ever made lol.  For one, pins, needles, etc are DULL.  Yeh, they look sharp and can prick you, but when compared to real needles used in piercings, they are really dull.  So it was really hard to get it through my skin.  Once I got it through (this took a LONG time LOL), i had so much swelling and black and blue from pushing on the needle, that I coulnd't get the bar int the hole i had made.  Not to mention the needle was thinner than the jewelery anyways.  So I basically had to wait several weeks while my black and blue and swelling went away.  Then i just went to the piercing/tatoo place, and had it done in a hot second lol.  Didn't hurt at all, and didn't swell/go black and blue.

Plus they use hollow needles when they do piercing, so the skin is removed, rather than being pushed inside making the piercing more prone to infection and rejection.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah i just stuck and left the pin in for a while and then took the pin out and put the ring in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it actually didn't hurt as much as i thought it would...the initial piercing doesn't really hurt but it's sore afterwards.

yeah, rae there's alot that can go wrong with self piercing but i've done all of my own and never had a problem so i'm not too worried.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Plus they use hollow needles when they do piercing, so the skin is removed, rather than being pushed inside making the piercing more prone to infection and rejection._

 
Yeah, this is the main difference between a pin or even sewing or stitching needle we have and the ones at the shop.

Kim, you've got balls.  I couldn't do it.  I am getting faint just thinking about it.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah, this is the main difference between a pin or even sewing or stitching needle we have and the ones at the shop.

Kim, you've got balls.  I couldn't do it.  I am getting faint just thinking about it._

 
i want to get it professionally done eventually, just to be positive that it's even and straight because when i did it, it's a little bit crooked. everyone says you can't tell, but *i* can and that bothers me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so stoked though, i didn't know if i was going to like it but i reeeally do!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 7, 2007)

haha . it looks good on you! i got mine professionally done. i love it. apparently it's a hard piercing to get "straight" across so bravo if it is centered nicely!


----------



## SandMantas (Jul 7, 2007)

I got mine pierced this past Sunday professionally (and love it!) , but mine was also a bit crooked at first. I have been wearing it tucked up a lot, and tugging it ever so slightly a bit when it is down, and it has straightened considerably. I was really worried I would have to get it redone, but it is pretty much straight now! You could try that. At the studio 
, they told me that it will help it straighten on its own if you wear it tucked while healing.

It looks really good on you! I love septum piercings.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 7, 2007)

with a safety pin????????? kimmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it looks good on you but pleasssseeee take care of it!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 with a safety pin????????? kimmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it looks good on you but pleasssseeee take care of it!!!!!_

 
oh for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always do saline soaks on all my piercings three times day until they're healed, so i've never had a problem with infection...things getting infected is like a phobia for me haha.


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

all i have to say is *ouch* but still go you! i like septum piercings


----------



## mistella (Jul 11, 2007)

it looks good!! i pierced my nipple with a safety pin 3 yrs ago and i still have it. nothing ever went wrong with it!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_it looks good!! i pierced my nipple with a safety pin 3 yrs ago and i still have it. nothing ever went wrong with it!_

 

oh my god. i thought the home septum piercing was painful.. but mistella, you are my hero. i dont know how you did that. *hurts for my boobs....


----------



## Bybs (Jul 11, 2007)

I've had all my piercings done professionally, I just don't have the balls to do it myself.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2007)

my septum was actually one of the least painful.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_it looks good!! i pierced my nipple with a safety pin 3 yrs ago and i still have it. nothing ever went wrong with it!_

 
WHOA!  I could have never done that.  I got mine done at the shop and I nearly died....and I've had them re-done several times and it's still traumatic.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 11, 2007)

looks good :]


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you autoclave it? Or something?

I've had almost everything self done, but I'm down to 00 gauges and my industrial just rejected (That was professionally done). 

I'd do my septum, but I have this awkward nose and for the life of me I don't think I could get it -just- right. 

BTW you can buy professional gauged needles from modblog's store. They're great and I've used them before and they're just GREAT. 

http://www.bmeshop.com/ProductCart/p...p?idCategory=8

BTW. Im not suggesting self piercing! But atleast look it up, sterilize it (just go to the dentist and ask if they could autoclave a needle for you), and mark it out both sides, etc etc. BE CAREFUL.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2007)

Ouch! Love the look!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2007)

I had mine done professionally and it was still a tad crooked. And everyone said I looked like a bull. But it is my favorite piercing and I love it so!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 2, 2007)

owwwwie!!! I just now pinched my nose with my nails and my eyes started to water. lol...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there a meaning to the piercing the nose?

Isn't the tongue piercing suppose to be sexual thing and "the Monroe" a beauty mark?

I saw a patient with her entire labia pierced with earrings. I think I know what that was about too.  BTW, she refused to remove any of her metals prior to surgery.  

I wouldn't advise someone to do piercing on themselves due to possible infection.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 2, 2007)

You're a good one, cause it sure as Hell couldn't be me. Looks cute though.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Is there a meaning to the piercing the nose?_

 
i know the nostril has a cultural significance in some middle eastern cultures...but i haven't heard of the septum having any cultural roots.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you.  You are a brave person.  I couldn't that.  It hurts thinking about it.  You must have a high pain tolerance.


----------

